# Estranho fenómeno sonoro gravado no Canadá



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2013 às 15:36)

Várias são as gravações que testemunham os sons estranhos que têm sido ouvidos por diversas pessoas em diferentes lugares do globo. Não se conhece uma explicação certa para o fenómeno, mas há algumas propostas.

Uma moradora de terrace, british colombia, no canadá, acordou na quinta-feira de manhã com um som estranho vindo da rua. Já tinha ouvido os sons antes, mas desta vez foram mais intensos.

Kimberly wookey gravou o momento a partir da sala da sua casa e encontrou, na internet, outros registos de acontecimentos semelhantes. Um vizinho acreditava ser alguém a transportar um contentor e, com a falta de vento, o som propagava-se pelo vale da região. Contudo, no vídeo de wookey pode ver-se movimentos criados pelo vento.

Algumas pessoas afirmam, por comentários publicados no vídeo, que ele é falso. A polícia local não sabe de onde podem vir os sons, escreve o «the huffington post».

Em janeiro de 2012, na cidade canadiana de north battleford uma estação de rádio recebeu cerca de 40 chamadas telefónicas de residentes a perguntar o que seriam os estranhos sons «do céu».

De outras cidades, gravações publicadas online também retratam o mesmo fenómeno, algumas acompanhadas de comentários como «parece que o planeta está a gritar de sofrimento».

Há gravações dos barulhos sem explicação capturados no michigan, nova iorque, em espanha e noruega. Por vezes, o som parece ser de um animal a uivar e a maior parte deles ocorreu nos primeiros meses de 2012.

As secções de comentários destes vídeos estão repletas de citações bíblicas e de explicações fundadas no apocalipse. Outros comentários reenviam para a existência de extraterrestres a provar a sua existência na terra.

Contudo, a melhor explicação para o fenómeno vem de jean pierre st. Maurice, professor de física na universidade canadiana de saskatchewan que diz que os barulhos podem vir de ondas eletromagnéticas emitidas por um organismo de luzes naturais no céu a elevada latitude, também conhecido por aurora.

Veja aqui dois vídeos e ouça os sons deste fenómeno:



tvi24


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2013 às 21:35)

Já tinha visto um documentário sobre esse tema, há alguns tempos atrás, talvez anos.. No programa "Cuarto Milénio" do canal espanhol "Quatro".

Existe muita informação na internet, sobre sons estranhos, que podem ser zumbidos, ou outros. 

A mim parece-me mais um mito urbano, existem sempre sons estranhos, em especial à noite quando os nossos sentidos estão mais apurados. Às vezes esses sons têm origem em atividades que desconhecemos (exemplo uma empresa nova que tenha aberto) ou até de um transformador de energia que propaga um som característico, mas que no momento podemos achar estranho ao longe. Acho que tudo tem explicação. O nosso planeta também tem um som próprio, mesmo que eliminemos todos os outros ruídos (seres vivos, fenómenos atmosféricos,..). A Terra tem um ruído próprio, como que um pulsar interno, mas que não conseguimos ouvir de forma alguma, pois penso que anda em torno dos 6 a 8 Hertz.

Pesquisa no google:

"Cuarto milenio sonidos extraños"


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2013 às 21:46)

Paulo H disse:


> Já tinha visto um documentário sobre esse tema, há alguns tempos atrás, talvez anos.. No programa "Cuarto Milénio" do canal espanhol "Quatro".
> 
> Existe muita informação na internet, sobre sons estranhos, que podem ser zumbidos, ou outros.
> 
> ...



Concordo as torres de alta tensão emitem um zumbido muito próprio devido a mudança do sentido da corrente


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2013 às 21:55)

Gostava que esse físico provasse que existe esse tal organismo de luzes naturais no céu a elevada latitude.


----------



## overcast (8 Set 2013 às 21:59)

Quanto ao segundo vídeo só tenho a dizer que anda aí um vizinho com uma coisa destas:


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2013 às 23:08)

Não deixa de ser estranho, no segundo vídeo podem ver os comentários, aquele som é muito alto e não é feito pela contrução como já explicaram no vídeo, acho que um som tão alto que não se sabe a origem merece investigação..


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2013 às 23:10)

Neste vídeo completo, podemos ver que em todos os casos, o som é quase sempre igual, alto e estranho..


----------



## girassol (9 Set 2013 às 02:05)

É melhor verem este:


----------

